# Autodesk's Fusion 360 vs Sketchup... (?)



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Have you seen Fusion 360?

I have been studying it, along with CNC systems…
Fusion 360 handles the CAD part as well as the CNC CAM part of it (and a lot more) all in ONE software package!

Whether I get into CNC or NOT, I am convinced that using it for Design is EASIER and more powerful than Sketchup!
... and for us Hobbyists (small businesses) with less than $100,000 per year income from it, or students, IT CAN BE USED FREE!!

Here is one project I really like… (YouTube, a great resource)... by Lars Christensen
This is the BEST Model I have come across in getting me understanding it, etc.
"A Simple Wooden Box & Some Parameters" 





Another great educational Beginners Series is:
Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Part 3: 




Here is another cool tutorial project… Design a drawer with Dovetails!
Part 1: 



Part 2:  



Part 3: 



Part 4: 




There are numerous other Tutorials… but these Two are really GOOD… Slowly presented so you can SEE what is going on!

Watch all of them in FULLSCREEN…!!

So far, I find it AMAZINGLY POWERFULL… and it's NICE to be able to use it FREE!! <===

Has anyone discovered it and using it?

After the Designing (CAD) section is covered, you can go on to the CNC sections… etc.
I have to get through the CAD part first!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I watched the video Joe and it looks like a great program. I'm sure it will be a benefit for those who use drawing programs a lot.

I have used Sketchup in the past with great results, as everything in the drawings come out exactly the same in the actual product. I have to say though that I find these programs take up a lot of time and are not too helpful for most projects except perhaps for ones with a lot complicated joinery, angles, curves, etc. where it will prevent a lot of mistakes on the actual build.

The problem for me has been that since it is not needed for most projects and is therefore seldom used, my skills with the program deteriorate rapidly requiring that I have to spend a lot of time re-learning parts of it all over again.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

You might check this thread: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/302869


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> You might check this thread: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/302869
> 
> - CharlesA


Charles,

Thank you for the Link! I was strapped for time & didn't feel like Searching LJ, etc.

I posted links to make Woodworking the Main Objective… & I felt most of us would be interested in it.

I love the way Parameters can be used and Design changes made so quickly, etc. by using them! Awesome!
Beautifully done, IMHO of a Life in Data Processing Systems, Programming, etc. etc. To me, Fusion has done it Right and is much more direct to the point of getting something done…

Sketchup, to me, is one of the WORST User Friendly programs I have ever seen or tried to use!

Fusion can be frustrating… One MUST take the time to Study and Learn the ropes, commands, tricks, etc.

I have been focusing on Woodworking and the possibility of getting into CNC w/o spending a Fortune to do it.

That is what got me looking at Fusion… THEN, it became obvious that it was a fantastic Design tool, better than SU… So, I am going with Fusion, at least for Woodworking project design whether I get into CNC or not!

I have been studying videos like these, in my links, and about ready to plan and tackle some projects I have been wanting to do for a long time.

Thank again!

It was nice seeing your interest in it too… I think we're singing out of the same book!


----------



## gleasoncraftworks (Jan 8, 2015)

I downloaded F360 last year when I picked up a 3D printer. I considered using it for woodworking, but I assumed that since Sketchup was the defacto software for woodworking, F360 wasn't going to work for me. The problem was that I never really "got" Sketchup. It seems very unintuitive, and I always felt like I was fighting the software rather than designing projects the way I wanted to.

Having now watched some videos (and discovering MapBoard!!), I realize that I may have found in F360 a one-stop software solution for all my needs!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

[big Smile]


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I started F360 at some point and all the tutorials were terrible so I set it aside. The most common problem I found is that guys would make mistakes then fix it without telling you and keep going like it never happened then at some point your drawing doesn't match theirs. I would have to go back and watch the video several times to find the mistakes and watch their keystrokes to help figure out what they did. Since I didn't have a pressing need for 360 I never worked through it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I started F360 at some point and all the tutorials were terrible so I set it aside. The most common problem I found is that guys would make mistakes then fix it without telling you and keep going like it never happened then at some point your drawing doesn t match theirs. I would have to go back and watch the video several times to find the mistakes and watch their keystrokes to help figure out what they did. Since I didn t have a pressing need for 360 I never worked through it.
> 
> - Woodknack


Look for Lars Christensen on YouTube (works for Autodesk)... His videos have helped me a lot…

Especially the Beginner posts…

I have found that when he makes a mistake, he admits it… and proceeds to FIX IT right then & there during his recorded LIVE Program.

I am still learning it… It CAN be very frustrating… I too have watched his videos SEVERAL TIMES making Notes and developing procedures to follow; click by click!! I am getting there… Slow… BUT WILL DO IT!


----------



## Steveclayton (Jul 24, 2019)

Making the comparison of Sketchup vs Fusion 360, is like comparing apples to oranges. Sketchup is easier, and has many Plug-ins to assist you in modeling. It fails, when you want to export for CAD/CAM. My past experience, exporting from Sketchup in DXF or DWG only imports as a wireframe. I'm using BobCad, and this may be different with other CAD/CAM software.

With Fusion 360, it opens and saves in the Sketchup .skp format. This open a new world, to both Sketchup and Fusion 360. You now, can download CAD files, in additional formats, which Sketchup will not nat ively open. For example: You can visit Grabcad.com, and download STEP files and they will open in Fusion 360 , with surfaces and colors. Next, you can save that file in the Sketchup .skp format, and open it in Sketchup for editing. Editing in Sketchup, is not without problems. Some of the surfaces will need replacing, to push and pull.

I could not get good results using Windows 10. On my Mac Pro 2013, files open quicker without error messages concerning my graphics card. I have found both programs perform better tasks than each other. Additionally, Fusion 360 will cut parts using adaptive cutting, a feature reserved for very expensive CAD/CAM programs.

Both programs can be free. Sketchup Make, and the hobbyist Fusion 360.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep… Apples vs Oranges… 

BUT, many use both…

*Bottom Line:*
Once you learn HOW to use Fusion 360, you can DO So much MORE with Fusion 360… taking results all the way to a CNC, 3D Printer, or a simple paper printer… As well as being able to *EASILY Change dimensions via Parameters,* making tweaking final results *MUCH EASIER.*

*Fusion 360, to me, is very HARD to learn, very UNFRIENDLY… BUT*, after watching good videos, etc. it eventually rubs off to make things easier to do… Just to run into MORE problems to be learned about MAKING it a VERY FRUSTRATING EXPERIENCE! *I can do more than before & FEEL GOOD when it works… * then, get hit between the eyes when something else that DOES NOT WORK forcing you back to the Drawing Board!

*Fusion 360 is extremely POWERFUL… written for the Business World, etc.* It's nice for us hobbyists to be able have it at our fingertips absolutely* FREE.* BUT, we have to pay the price of *FRUSTRATION!*

I will stick with Fusion 360…


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Let me just add that if you are a Veteran, you can get a license for Solidworks for $20 a year

https://files.solidworks.com/pdf/EDU_MVP_2013.pdf


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Let me just add that if you are a Veteran, you can get a license for Solidworks for $20 a year
> 
> https://files.solidworks.com/pdf/EDU_MVP_2013.pdf
> 
> - John_


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Let me just add that if you are a Veteran, you can get a license for Solidworks for $20 a year
> 
> https://files.solidworks.com/pdf/EDU_MVP_2013.pdf
> 
> - John_


I have seen things about Solidworks & every time it has been up against Fusion 360…

I am going to stick with Fusion 360… Have fun with Solidworks…


----------



## Steveclayton (Jul 24, 2019)

I have worked in Sketchup for many years, and would consider myself on a higher level. Now I can open those files in Fusion and 3D print or machine using an adaptive tool path. I have been spending a good amount of time transferring files from one to the other. Here are my observations.

1. If possible, use a Mac with the maximum amount of ram. Using a higher rez monitor / graphics card makes a world of difference. I only have generic PC's, which would work better, if they were top end.

2. When transferring a file from Fusion into Sketchup, you may not be able to push and pull surfaces. You can delete the surface, and regenerate it using Sketchup. Not that big of a deal, when you consider what you have achieved. Grouping and scaling does not seem to be effected, and work well.

Steve


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Joe for the tutorial links.
I have downloaded the free version but haven't got it going yet. I have been a SketchUp user for a few years now and it works well but I have been very curious about Fusion 360.
Thank you again for your post.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

> I have seen things about Solidworks & every time it has been up against Fusion 360…
> 
> I am going to stick with Fusion 360… Have fun with Solidworks…
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


When you take into account that an annual license for Solidworks is $4,000 and you compare it to a free version of Fusion 360 for home/hobby use, a lot of people for obvious reasons are going to go with the free version.

Personally, I am not going to look a gift horse in the mouth, and I appreciate Solidworks making this offer to Military Veterans. Again, I was just trying to point out to others that may be Military Veterans, this incredible offer


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Fusion 360 does NOT have a FREE Version…

When you get it FREE, you are getting the FULL BLOWN version that everyone else Pays for.

It's NOT like Sketchup with various versions… FREE, not free, Pro… etc.

When you get Fusion 360, you GET Fusion 360… along with FREE Support and Tutorial Videos.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I use autodesk Inventor for my drawing. I taught CAD and I like Inventor. I guess it depends on what software you learn. It's hard to try to use something new when you try to use the other softwares terminology and commands.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I started with Sketchup several years ago and I learned it well enough to do most wood working drawings I needed, I later tried F360 and it was tough because some things are almost completely backwards compared to SU so it was always easier to use what I knew. I got a 3D printer and started designing a few things using SU and found that it sort of sucks for that. I can't tell you how many times a microscopic gap between surfaces confused the software that converts the drawing into gcode for the printer and I had to redraw a part of it. It also seems that they made asome changes in their inference engine a few years ago that just don't work like they should and it's just frustrating sometimes. It may be time knuckle down and really learn F360.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

I guess I need a lot of hand holding on these complex programs like Fusion 360. I tried Lars' tutorials but he went too fast and glossed over basic things that I could not figure out. I found another tutorial series that goes slowly enough and covers the basics before getting too involved:






This is Part 1 but there are several parts to the series. If you're like me and totally lost this might help.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Danny, Great guy… Great stuff…

Here is the link to the complete PlayList, Lessons 1-13:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGs0VKk2DiYx15SfBxO_VE6ELhpy0VnAw

Thank you! I watched the first two and really found it very good!!

I think this will help me Big Time!

Thank you very much!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

> Danny, Great guy… Great stuff…
> 
> Here is the link to the complete PlayList, Lessons 1-13:
> 
> ...


You're quite welcome Joe. I searched for a long time and finally found this guy's tutorials which made a lot more sense to me. Until then I was completely lost and floundering, and never would have understood what I was doing wrong. Understanding the commands and modes and how to exit modes was so confusing to me (still is but much better now). As he said if you are used to Microsoft products (or other similar products) they will try to figure out what you want and then do it, but this is a much more complex tool and it requires more attention on your part. I guess I fall into that boat! To me it seems like a solid understanding of the basics is a requirement, and the others that I have seen don't cover these details.


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

> I guess I need a lot of hand holding on these complex programs like Fusion 360. I tried Lars tutorials but he went too fast and glossed over basic things that I could not figure out. I found another tutorial series that goes slowly enough and covers the basics before getting too involved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny,
I need a search on lumberjocks for Fusion 360 and came across this I've been watching this guy's YouTube this phenomenal I'm actually figuring this out I'll tried scratch ketchup and it's too damn difficult for me at my age to learn but this Fusion seat 360 seems to be the bomb appreciate the link


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

> Fusion 360 does NOT have a FREE Version…
> - Joe Lyddon


I have to disagree with this. Sorta. There are some advanced functions that are not available in the free version. But not being a CAD expert I cannot tell you what they are. There IS one thing though. The free version no longer allows you to import SolidWorks files. Other versions of Fusion 360 DO allow it.

Also note - it looks like they have made some modifications to the license agreement. The $100,000 earnings limit for hobbyists is now reduced to $1000.

Wayne


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

> I guess I need a lot of hand holding on these complex programs like Fusion 360. I tried Lars tutorials but he went too fast and glossed over basic things that I could not figure out. I found another tutorial series that goes slowly enough and covers the basics before getting too involved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the "die trying" part that concerns me. 

Wayne


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

> I guess I need a lot of hand holding on these complex programs like Fusion 360. I tried Lars tutorials but he went too fast and glossed over basic things that I could not figure out. I found another tutorial series that goes slowly enough and covers the basics before getting too involved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, you're welcome! I hope it helps.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have heard Paul say that he intends to redo the video because They changed the program and the New Changed Program is out of step with Pauls' Video…

I do not know when he's going to redo it… BUT, he knows and intends to redo the Video.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

Up until recently, when creating a sketch, you could only sketch on a single plane or face. Recently they have added a feature where you can make some sketches on multiple planes. Since I am still on the beginning of the learning curve, I have found it to be more annoying for now, but I can see the potential.


----------



## PatrickT (May 10, 2016)

After stumbling across this thread I watched a few of Lars' videos and decided to download Fusion 360 to give it a try. I'm still very early in the learning process but my impressions so far are that Sketchup is essentially a 3D Drawing program. It allows you to do some measurements and make complex drawings with components but it is fundamentally a drawing program.

In contrast, Fusion 360 is a CAD design program. You get to a nice 3D rendering with both programs but from a very different approach. Sketchup seems more intuitive and a quicker to learn, but the parametric modding abilities of Fusion are incredibly powerful when it comes to designing projects and making changes.

Coming from Sketchup, Fusion has been a bit of a challenge for me to learn, but I'm starting to catch on so we'll see where I end up!


----------

